# Getting puppy used to being alone



## jasper21 (May 26, 2011)

Hello everyone, I have been lurking for a while but need advice please. 

We have had our puppy for 12 days, he is 9 weeks old, spanish water dog. We are first time dog owners.

He will not spend even a second on his own without crying (unless he is sound asleep). His 'room' is the laundry room which adjoins the kitchen and has a baby gate, his water, crate and chew toys in it. When I go out of his sight for a second he starts crying. I have tried tiring him out - go to toilet, leave radio on and hope he will fall alseep but he cries and howls until it's time to go out to the toilet again! I always wait for a break in the crying before I go back in and don't make a fuss of him when I do.
He sleeps quite happily in his crate in our bedroom at night (we are gradually moving him out)

Can anyone suggest a regime for gettimg him used to being alone please.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

At this age, I dont think it's possible. Sorry. Puppies/dog's are social animals and want to be with their people all the time. I always recommend to everyone that they keep their puppies leashed and with them at all times indoors. It makes housebreaking easier and also makes for a happy, well-socialized dog. It's really not hard; hook the leash to your belt if you cant hold it, or tie it to something, like a chair leg, if you're going to be in a certain room for awhile. Just remember to take him out often and offer him water. You'll have a much happier dog.


----------



## jasper21 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for that Labmom. I'll try not to stress about it then. I thought we should try to prepare him for when we go back to work in 3 weeks time. He will need to be alone for about 2.5 hour stretches in the day (2 days a week) I'm going to get a puppy sitter to visit and I can get home at lunchtime.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

2 and a half hours alone isn't too bad. He'll adjust, but when you're there, he wants you  Thats just the way dogs are. As I sit here now, I have 3 dogs all sleeping by my feet. They love us!


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I agree with Labmom4. Right now, it might be better to keep him with you more often. BUT, you could still work in a little "leave" conditioning. Since your little guy is pretty whiny, you might want to start with just 30 seconds or so. Give him a frozen, stuffed kong, or other really yummy chew treat, and leave for 30 seconds. Then, come back and act normal, no big deal. Do this several times a day. Then, after a couple days, increase the time to 2 minutes or so. Do that several times a day, for a couple days. Then, maybe you can increase the time to 3-4 minutes. 

You get the point, gradually increase the time. That way, he'll become more used to you being gone. And, listen to your dog. If you increase from 1 minute to 5 minutes, and he really freaks out, that was probably too big of a jump, and he's not ready for it, so back down to 2 minutes or so.

Anyway, you can keep him tethered to you, or just very closely supervised more often, but occasionally do some of this "leave conditioning" to get him used to the time when you'll need to go back to work. 

Good luck!


----------



## jasper21 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks doxie mommy - we'll start tomorrow with the 30 second spells. 

*Should we put the kongs in his crate and then shut the baby gate and go out of sight - or out of the room altogether.*
He's still not sure what do do with the kongs yet and gets bored very easily, so freezing probably wouldn't work yet. We are still soaking his kibble a little (breeders advice) and putting that in his kongs. I tried a bit of peanut butter today which he liked but made him drink+++.

We've had him on the leash in the lounge tonight and are much more relaxed.

All my family are full of advice and it's all conflicting - my sister reckons it's good for them to be loose to run around the lounge, (she also said to give him a row for toilet accidents, but I know that's wrong)


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes, peanut butter will make them thirsty  Nothing wrong with that though. I dont know about going out of sight or leaving altogether. Maybe doxiemommy can help you with that.

It's certainly okay to let them loose in the house *IF* you're sitting right there with them. As soon as you get up to go do something else, leash him. I give my dog's freedom when they earn it and your pup has quite awhile before that happens. With my current puppy (I raise guide dogs) I made the mistake of thinking she was okay loose for 5 minutes while I went in the other room; She ATE my new couch!


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I would go out of the room altogether. Make sure that you act like it's no big deal when you leave the room, and no big deal when you return. Act like it's just common place, a normal thing. Do it as often as you can! 

You can also try stuffing the kong with cottage cheese, or little bits of cheese. You can try spray cheese, too, or yogurt. You can also mix some dry treats or kibble in with something moist or wet like the peanut butter or cheese. 

Some puppies aren't too interested in the kong in the beginning, but don't give up! I've heard lots of folks say their puppies didn't like them at first, but are crazy about them now! And, freezing it, well, you can try that later, maybe when your puppy is older. It basically makes whatever you stuff the kong with a bit more of a challenge to get out, which can be great when you're trying to keep a puppy occupied!


----------



## jasper21 (May 26, 2011)

Hi again, we have been doing what you suggested are are up to 90 seconds today. He is quickly getting the hang of the Kongs and 3 medium puppy ones occupy him for about 90 seconds, (might have to start freezing soon). I bought some cottage cheese and natural yoghurt today so will try that.

At the moment he doesn't seem to have noticed that I've gone out and come back in again. Once - he must have finished with the kongs, he did notice that I was gone and whined a tiny bit, I presume that's ok?

We are doing this about 6-7 times per day and plan to increase by 30 secs every day. I'll need to make the kongs last longer now though.

Thanks for all the advice


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Actually, that sounds great! The kongs are keeping him busy, and keeping his mind off him making sure you're nearby! Freezing the kongs will make them last longer. Also, you can try bully sticks. They keep my little guys busy for 30 minutes, at least!
And, yes, normal for him to whine, when he finally notices you're not there! Did he go back to the kong?
Nice work!


----------



## jasper21 (May 26, 2011)

Hi Doxiemommy - we are up to 5 minutes now! I am using a little cottage cheese mixed with soaked kibble as a plug for the kongs and freezing it. I am beginning to wait until he whines just a little before going back in. It's interesting that when he is distracted and occupied, hes doesn't even notice or care that I'm not there.
I have also been sneaking out of sight once he's asleep in his crate, but not all the time, do you think that's ok.


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

Its better if you go in when he's quiet, otherwise he'll think that its his whining that's bringing you back into the room.


----------



## jasper21 (May 26, 2011)

I do wait for a moments silence amongst the whines before I go back, is that the right thing to do.

I can't leave it very long otherwise once when he gets into full flow there is never a moments silence.


----------

